# Opinions on new Lower Animas features?



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

I went to the white water play park to check out the new features on the Lower Animas yesterday (3/19 at 1300 cfs) and people were standing around giving major side eye to the flows. What do you think Durango/visitor people? Are you happy, curious, sad, worried? IS that a sinker hole after the first drop?


----------



## El Rio (Jul 22, 2016)

I went through at 650cfs. Had to go far river left still. Current tries to suck you into the big eddy on river left. You have to push pretty good to stay right and hit the next two drops. They are abrupt and steep but smoother than I had thought they would be. I haven't been out since but am anxious to see how they develop at higher flows. I could see them being very sticky above 3000cfs. Kinda hard to hit the drops square when you're trying to push right... I don't think the parks and rec dept. gave much thought to river users. They just wanted more intake flow for the shit plant. And what are they doing down at ponderosa? I've seen an excavator with a big cutoff wheel cutting the cemented in boulders... Seems like they just keep fucking up our little whitewater park every time they try and change it.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds like the Golden park for a while. They have mostly fixed it now, but it felt like for about 5 years it just kept getting worse and worse.

Hope it works out for the Animas. If they mess it up now its gonna be a whole season before its fixed.


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

*Boat type?*



El Rio said:


> I went through at 650cfs. Had to go far river left still. Current tries to suck you into the big eddy on river left. You have to push pretty good to stay right and hit the next two drops. They are abrupt and steep but smoother than I had thought they would be. I haven't been out since but am anxious to see how they develop at higher flows. I could see them being very sticky above 3000cfs. Kinda hard to hit the drops square when you're trying to push right... I don't think the parks and rec dept. gave much thought to river users. They just wanted more intake flow for the shit plant. And what are they doing down at ponderosa? I've seen an excavator with a big cutoff wheel cutting the cemented in boulders... Seems like they just keep fucking up our little whitewater park every time they try and change it.


What kind of boat were you floating? I am not sure what is up with Pondy. It will be interesting to see everyone trying to set up after all that to avoid a lateral hit. Also, there are a ton of bags above 9th street bridge on river right extending almost to the middle of the river...Does anyone know what is happening with that?


----------



## El Rio (Jul 22, 2016)

Don't know what's up with the bags at 9th st. I had forgot about all of that. I was in a oar powered 14.5 ft. Maravia.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Brookey said:


> Also, there are a ton of bags above 9th street bridge on river right extending almost to the middle of the river...Does anyone know what is happening with that?


I believe the city is replacing a water line that runs under the river by the skate park, and that is what the bags and pump are about. 

I ran the new features on Thursday evening at just under 1000cfs in a 10' raft, and it was interesting. I have a feeling the top drops will cause some serious carnage, and some long swims at higher flows. They are steep, short, and felt retentive even at 1000... Bring on the class IV town run!


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

Floatin mucho said:


> I believe the city is replacing a water line that runs under the river by the skate park, and that is what the bags and pump are about.
> 
> I ran the new features on Thursday evening at just under 1000cfs in a 10' raft, and it was interesting. I have a feeling the top drops will cause some serious carnage, and some long swims at higher flows. They are steep, short, and felt retentive even at 1000... Bring on the class IV town run!


I was thinking that the designation might have to change, especially with the nasty bit at the top, so a swimmer would be swimming Smelter, Corner pocket, Pondy, etc after possibly fighting to get out of a serious hole. Those eddies on the left are hard to get out of as a swimmer as they recirculate rather strongly. Usually a class 3 swim is harmless, this swim looks no bueno.


----------



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

I love the new ledges! It's like a mini Dagger Falls in our back yard. I run left everyday in my Rockstar.


----------



## El Rio (Jul 22, 2016)

I say we name it Killer Fang Falls 1&2. Don't know about the left chute yet...


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

I like it! Maybe the poop chute? It is right next to the intake for the sewer plant...


----------



## El Rio (Jul 22, 2016)

My god I wish I had thought of that. It's marvelous!


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

The drops look friendlier for kayaks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

What is the name for the new rapids, does anyone know?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

Poop shoot sounds like the perfect name to me...


----------



## jporter59 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Missed opportunity*

Yeah no matter what it's like it beats the Shit out of the mean trick they(CDOT and mostly the railroad) pulled in Palisade. They had a golden opportunity when the Price Stubbs lowhead damn had to be refitted with a fish ladder. A whitewater park was part of the plan at first but the all mighty Union Pacific didn't want to grant access across their tracks to where the parking lot was to be so even though a $1.4 million was pledged to build the WW park, they shot down the whole project when CDOT jumped in with them and said that bright shiny objects like Kayaks and IK's would cause drivers to lose focus and wreck into the concrete barriers that line I-70. Flipping brilliant! So keep watching what the different flows do and keep tweaking it and you will eventually get it right. It may be a pain at some points but it's way better than the low head dam east of Palisade that is only runnable at flows over 5000cfs.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

i heard the top feature has already been coined "shitshow"....


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

Hahaha azpowell

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I predict major carnage at higher flows.:shock:


----------



## Ghost Boat (Apr 24, 2017)

*Its a keeper*

Boat stuck in the new brilliantly engineered recirculating ledge hole. Sounds like they dumped 5 of 7 the 2 remaining in the boat got surfed for 10 minutes and finally had to bail and get raked over the rocks on the next ledge. the boat was stuck in the hole for 40 min until they finally were able to lasso it with a throw rope and pull it out. At least the city was in the river widening corner pocket and ponderosa to make them safer.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

*keeper ledge hole*

I also had an interesting experience with the second feature on the left (after the Poop Shoot) on Saturday... 

I ran it in a 10.5' raft with a frame and a passenger, and we spent quite a while side surfing the same spot the boat is stuck in the picture. My passenger ended up in the hole, and did not flush out, but was able to grab the chicken line while getting recirculated since the boat was still surfing. He made his way to the downstream side of the boat, and climbed back in, only to be dumped out again fairly quickly. He was able to climb in a second time, and avoided the rough swim downstream. I was aggressively high-siding during the entire surf, and after my passenger climbed in for the second time, the boat spun 180 and started to feel unstable even with 2 of us on the tube, so I jumped off the downstream side holding the frame, and used my body in the current to pull the boat out of the hole. I was successful getting back in before the next feature, but it was one of the most eventful town runs I have experienced.

It is going to be a rough year to be a rookie guide, and I hope that nobody drowns in the keeper that they have created when the water starts coming up. It is very retentive in my experience even at 1800... If you are scouting I would recommend bringing a bag (always a good idea, but not very common on the town run) so that if somebody gets stuck in there you have options.

Good times, but it seems to be worth a scout these days... The middle line has a FU rock below the second feature, and above Smelter that will be sure to cause some carnage as well. 

I can't wait for the River Days parade! Hopefully there are some EMS folks hanging out, I have a feeling they may be needed...


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

That hole looked mean at 1300, thanks for softening it up for the rest of us! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

@floatin mucho, I'm thinking about calling that hole la chindadera 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

Ghost Boat said:


> Boat stuck in the new brilliantly engineered recirculating ledge hole. Sounds like they dumped 5 of 7 the 2 remaining in the boat got surfed for 10 minutes and finally had to bail and get raked over the rocks on the next ledge. the boat was stuck in the hole for 40 min until they finally were able to lasso it with a throw rope and pull it out. At least the city was in the river widening corner pocket and ponderosa to make them safer.



Awesome! "Hey! Let's build a uniform, riverwide ledge. What could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## snowbiss (Dec 23, 2007)

They blew it.....


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

I think my Dory may be somewhat retired from the animas. It's a shit show for sure.


----------



## TonyM (Apr 17, 2006)

I love having a new rapid to run every year! I'm sure they will go in and tweak the left channel this fall, it's not great. For this season just run center.


----------



## durangloski (May 12, 2009)

I think what we have is ledge that will change daily as the water rises. I predict it will flush at the very high levels. ( 5000 cfs and above) I HOPE! A river wide ledge whole during "TUBER" season will find the Durango Herald reporting River drama Daily. The Durango Fire Rescue will be on station there when levels go above XYZ cfs. 
BUT! That's not the only drama. You have 3 marker rocks that hopefully will become pour overs but most of the time you will see Paddle boats wrapped on them. Were going to have some good drama this year. I just hope that no one from Texas dies..... again


----------



## Ghost Boat (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree I think the ledges will blow out at 4 or 5 grand. but the upper ledge on river right where the fish ladder could get real ugly at those flows.


----------



## Riverlaxer (Mar 27, 2015)

I kayaked the river left line this weekend at 1800 was flipped and surfed for a few seconds before getting spit out and rolling. the ledges above smelter are going to be way more harrowing than corner pocket and smelter ever were at high levels


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Bwahaha. Who needs the Upper when you have the Lower?

Someone please install a webcam so I can waste more time online...


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

IMO this is one of the most poorly thought out modifications to a whitewater park ever. I mean who is even responsible for this? Durango Parks or someone else?


----------



## Riverlaxer (Mar 27, 2015)

I thought the whole thing was built to increase the the intake for the sewage treatment plant


----------



## DesertSun13 (Apr 26, 2017)

It was built by the Utility commission with the intent of bringing more water to the shit plant intake. I spoke with the guy in charge while it was under construction last fall and he said that if they had sold the plan as a change to the whitewater park the army corps would never give them a permit. But since it is related to utilities (getting more water to the intake) there was no permit required because the utility commission has the right to modify the river in order to provide safe drinking water for the city.


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Design = Riverwise Engineering
Contractor = ??
Paid for= the City of Durango Public Works 

Parks and Rec who has been working on the whitewater park downstream was not involved.


----------



## Ghost Boat (Apr 24, 2017)

Hate to think what's going to happen when some genius decides to float through the hole on a tube at 2,000 cfs without a life jacket


----------



## El Rio (Jul 22, 2016)

I emailed Durango Parks and Rec several months ago. Here is the correspondence and explanation that I was given regarding the new WW park entrance. 

MY INQUIRY 

"I am writing you this email to gather some information about the changes that have occurred above the whitewater park on the Animas River. I am a private river user in Durango and I have been observing the construction of the new river features for months now while I walk my dog at the dog park. I have been rather perplexed as to what the end goal of these new features are, other than providing the water treatment plant with more water for its intake. Now that the construction is complete I find it hard to imagine the river with its heavy summer traffic. While at that time the water flows will be much higher, but the high water usually only last for a few weeks to a month. At those levels I imagine the new features to be fun and playful, and perhaps even a little scary for the newer boaters and tubers, however outside of the high water levels I am at a loss for what the city is expecting river users to do. The current design of the new features forces boaters to choose between two lines through the entrance. One is far left, sliding over a concrete slab. It looks very unnatural, and at the current water level a raft will no doubt scrape its way over the slab, only to scrape its way over the next two features. The other run is impossible at the current water levels, unless you are ok scraping your boat over sharp rocks and concrete three times in a row. 

I understand the need for more water for the treatment plant, however I feel the river running community has gotten the short end of this deal. If I was a guide service I would be up in arms due to the increase in gear wear and tear, and the lack of consideration when designing a solution for the treatment plant. I personally feel that the new design is very unnatural and takes away from the enjoyment of river users. In my personal opinion, the treatment plant needs to be moved to a new location, away from our cities nicest and most used public park. The smell from the treatment plant is a deterrent from using the park, and has now caused the city to change the river to meet the water needs of the plant. 

I suppose my main questions are first and foremost, why was the approved design of the features chosen? Did we as citizens have a say in the design? Are there any plans in the works to relocate the treatment plant? I am struggling to understand how the river could be altered to its current design and the river community be ok with it. Thank you for your time."

RESPONSE

"Cathy has forwarded your message to my attention as the project manager for the river project. We worked extensively with Parks and Rec. on the design aspect of the project, however its primary driver was to insure a fresh water supply to our domestic water treatment plant, therefore the Utility Department involvement. We also used a design consultant who primarily focuses on whitewater parks, river restorations and other in-stream features nationwide, not to mention, is also based in Durango. There are a few items in the design process, as well as a few site features I would like to point out to you regarding the project to answer your questions.



In the initial design stage and final draft stage of the river project, we involved the commercial river guide community, including river runners and fishing guides, as well as several permitting agencies to discuss the needs of the project and our proposed structures. Near-final designs were also presented to the public in an open house meeting. The project was well received at all showings and construction varied from the plans quite minimally. Most concerns were actually about the construction process, how river rafting would interact with the construction, and difficulties in fishing below the construction site. 



The main goals of the project were to correct an erosional process on the Dog Park side of the river, and restore water levels at our river intake structure, all in a manner providing additional whitewater features. The whitewater aspect of the project was actually out of necessity due to the relatively steep section of the river that we had to work with. Navigability of the river was critical to maintain to keep the recreational aspect of the river. Additional features include fish habitats and passages, better access to navigable water from the Whitewater Park and a staging area for the kayak slalom course. 



The concrete slab is the low flow chute. It is a smooth surface so scraping across it should not be an issue. We expect the a layer of algae to form disguising the concrete with time. The medium to high flow chute has exposed boulders for hydraulic and aesthetic purposes. The aesthetic aspect is in comparison to a plain concrete surface, where exposed boulders were felt to be a more desirable surface for a portion of the structure that will be more easily seen. 



The boulder sills below the main structure are a necessity to maintain the river grade as it approaches Smelter Rapid. Without these sills experience has shown we would have created a situation where erosion would undermine the main structure. Our consultant has advised us that the these boulder sills are likely to shift and settle as the river flows through a decent spring runoff. At that point we will be inspecting the sills to determine if tuning them up will be necessary. You are the second person to bring the possible scrapping issue to our attention. If it is determined necessary to adjust the boulders after a high flow season, we are additionally considering other slight modifications to ease the scrapping issue. Keep in mind, the river is running lower than it has all year, and during rafting season there is usually quite a bit more water in the river. 



Regarding the location of the wastewater treatment facility, that was quite a debate recently. We certainly investigated options and economics to relocate the facility in the process of designing substantial improvements to the facility. Engineering of the wastewater facility upgrades includes several measures to substantially reduce and control the odors associated with older wastewater treatment works. Construction at the wastewater facility are anticipated to begin next summer. There have been several opportunities for the public to learn about the wastewater facility, including discussions on aesthetically fitting the facility within a park setting as well. 



I appreciate your comments and hope that my note will help you understand some of the necessities that make the City a functional place."


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

TonyM said:


> I love having a new rapid to run every year! I'm sure they will go in and tweak the left channel this fall, it's not great. For this season just run center.


Its been AWESOME watching people freak out over the new feature(s) in the lower Animas River. If you were anywhere else you would have gotten out, scouted your line, made a plan, had folks walk who were uncomfortable, and then made a judgement call to run it, line it or portage. Yet...here in Durango...folks are just sooooo used to floating down, pounding beers (which I love) and rolling through Santa Rita park like it ain't nothing but a thang. 

Well those days are over. The center line is about as easy as it gets and at our highest spring flow so far (2300 +/-) it was still easy. 

So tighten up your straps and get after it. Stop complaining and enjoy the randomness of the river and what's happening. Nothing is constant, everything changes, and so will this. How many rivers have I run where a rapid's changed making it more favorable or worse????? Plenty. Stop the whining people. Don't like "Frank" (the left ledge hole) then run center. 

As for the features, they're amazing. We have 4...yup that's right...4 wonderful playspots at all levels and it's looking like they're getting better with more water. The 2300 flow we had made then all super good. 

Chur and see ya down there


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

Ghost Boat said:


> Hate to think what's going to happen when some genius decides to float through the hole on a tube at 2,000 cfs without a life jacket


Or a helmet!


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

Brookey said:


> @floatin mucho, I'm thinking about calling that hole la chindadera
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Oops La Chingadera I meant.


----------



## Ghost Boat (Apr 24, 2017)

Dwave said:


> Its been AWESOME watching people freak out over the new feature(s) in the lower Animas River. If you were anywhere else you would have gotten out, scouted your line, made a plan, had folks walk who were uncomfortable, and then made a judgement call to run it, line it or portage. Yet...here in Durango...folks are just sooooo used to floating down, pounding beers (which I love) and rolling through Santa Rita park like it ain't nothing but a thang.
> 
> Well those days are over. The center line is about as easy as it gets and at our highest spring flow so far (2300 +/-) it was still easy.
> 
> ...


But I thought that's what Mountain Buzz was for, "Complaining and Whining"


----------



## allie.hutto (Apr 26, 2017)

I think it's definitely more interesting and technical. It's a little over complicated it seems and wraps will for sure happen this year.. but I'm placing my trust in the people who built this thing they are experienced at what they do. Honestly, only time will tell.


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

Come run it in your kat Allie Cat 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## allie.hutto (Apr 26, 2017)

Haha! I have 2500 and it was actually pushy up top I was surprised. I am here till may 14 teaching guide school and running stuff for fun


----------



## BaseCamp (Nov 11, 2009)

Dwave said:


> Its been AWESOME watching people freak out over the new feature(s) in the lower Animas River. If you were anywhere else you would have gotten out, scouted your line, made a plan, had folks walk who were uncomfortable, and then made a judgement call to run it, line it or portage. Yet...here in Durango...folks are just sooooo used to floating down, pounding beers (which I love) and rolling through Santa Rita park like it ain't nothing but a thang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well put Dwave, my sentiments as well! 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ghost Boat (Apr 24, 2017)

*City of Durango News Flash*

Posted on: May 5, 2017
"Rapids in Whitewater Park: Caution to Animas River users
The City of Durango would like to caution river users with the increasing flows in the Animas River.* The City recently completed significant in-stream improvements for the Santa Rita intake which is located immediately upstream of the Whitewater Park.* The Santa Rita intake improvements shifted the flow of the Animas River to river left toward the City’s water intake structure.* 

The new rapid at the Santa Rita intake has significantly more gradient than before.* It is highly recommended that all river users who are not familiar with the current river dynamics at the Santa Rita intake stop upstream, portage on river left and scout the area.* There are multiple enhanced eddies and an improved trail for public use that are located above the rapid.* Beginners and those river users that are inexperienced are encouraged to enjoy this section of the Animas River under the guidance of a professional rafting or kayaking outfitter. *This section of the river is not recommended for inner tubes or other single chamber inflatables.

River users are encouraged to use proper river great including a Type III or Type V United States Coast Guard approved flotation device appropriate for whitewater uses, a helmet, and proper cold water clothing such as drysuits, wetsuits, and insulating layers."* *

For additional information, contact Durango Parks and Recreation Department at (970) 375-7321 or by email at [email protected]


----------



## Brookey (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Ghost boat

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

